# Troy is 9 months! (pic heavy)



## Bella67 (Jun 22, 2014)

He's a really great dog but is still a wild child. We took him to a very busy park yesterday and he did AMAZING! He stayed on my left side with no pulling and barking. He let people pet him and gave tons of kisses. A McDonald's worker liked him so much they gave him a free vanilla ice-cream.  He seems to be maturing very nicely, and is no longer crossing over when he is walking.

Untitled by bella_67, on Flickr

Untitled by bella_67, on Flickr

He loved that stick
Untitled by bella_67, on Flickr

Sleepy Troy
Untitled by bella_67, on Flickr

Untitled by bella_67, on Flickr

Untitled by bella_67, on Flickr

DSC_6938 by bella_67, on Flickr

DSC_6444 by bella_67, on Flickr

DSC_6881 by bella_67, on Flickr

DSC_7020 by bella_67, on Flickr

DSC_7032 copy by bella_67, on Flickr

DSC_7001 copy (1) by bella_67, on Flickr

Thanks for looking!


----------



## Nate74 (Oct 1, 2015)

Gorgeous looking dog you have.


----------



## BauerWhite (Mar 18, 2015)

great looking dog!


----------



## Black Kali (Aug 31, 2013)

he is looking phenomenal! :wub: also, great photography


----------



## Bella67 (Jun 22, 2014)

Thank you!


----------



## kelbonc (Aug 25, 2014)

Great photos of the very handsome Troy!!


----------



## MythicMut (May 22, 2015)

Handsome guy Bella67!


----------



## GatorDog (Aug 17, 2011)

He is going to be really handsome at maturity. Reminds me a lot of my old guy


----------



## GypsyGhost (Dec 29, 2014)

Troy is so handsome!


----------



## Rikidybones (Oct 12, 2015)

Great looking dog!


----------



## Bella67 (Jun 22, 2014)

Thank you everyone!


----------



## smgorham (Oct 11, 2015)

Exactly the reason I love the breed. They look so amazing


----------



## osito23 (Feb 17, 2014)

He's such a handsome young man, and very mature looking for his age.


----------



## Bella67 (Jun 22, 2014)

Couple of photos from today  Does anyone think my photography has improved since I got my camera? All of these photos are taken with a Nikon 55-300mm lens. 

DSC_7111 by bella_67, on Flickr

DSC_7064 by bella_67, on Flickr

By far one of the best pictures I've taken, and one of my favorites!
DSC_7200 by bella_67, on Flickr

DSC_7135 by bella_67, on Flickr


----------



## 1fastRN (Sep 28, 2015)

Beautiful pictures and even better looking dog. So handsome!

Are you a photographer or just by hobby? I wish I had a decent camera and some vision


----------



## Bella67 (Jun 22, 2014)

1fastRN said:


> Beautiful pictures and even better looking dog. So handsome!
> 
> Are you a photographer or just by hobby? I wish I had a decent camera and some vision


It's just a hobby. My photos are nowhere near professional quality, but thank you!


----------



## JLC (Oct 8, 2015)

They have such a noble look. Great pics.


----------



## RZZNSTR (Jan 24, 2015)

Those are great pics!


----------



## MythicMut (May 22, 2015)

Bella67 said:


> Couple of photos from today  Does anyone think my photography has improved since I got my camera? All of these photos are taken with a Nikon 55-300mm lens.


He is so good looking. Your photos are wonderful. I just got a new camera too (last week). Decided to take the plunge into the word of DSLR. Hide the Cannon Sure Shot. Mine is the Nikon D3300. What is yours? I still have to get the 55-300. Have the 55-200 though.


----------



## royals17 (Feb 15, 2015)

He's SO HANDSOME!


----------



## Kirkiko (Jan 17, 2015)

Beautiful! You take lovely photos! I am jealous haha. I wish I had a decent camera but the only thing ive got is my phone haha. 

But thank you for sharing, Troy is a very handsome boy!


----------



## Bella67 (Jun 22, 2014)

MythicMut said:


> He is so good looking. Your photos are wonderful. I just got a new camera too (last week). Decided to take the plunge into the word of DSLR. Hide the Cannon Sure Shot. Mine is the Nikon D3300. What is yours? I still have to get the 55-300. Have the 55-200 though.


Thank you!  I have the D3200


----------



## Bella67 (Jun 22, 2014)

Thanks everyone


----------



## Black Kali (Aug 31, 2013)

Bella67 said:


> Does anyone think my photography has improved since I got my camera?


You definitely improved


----------



## HOBY (Aug 12, 2013)

Excellent pics. Sleepy Troy shows great color. Dirty face Troy, so proud, yet, well....so funny dirty.


----------



## Nova12 (Nov 19, 2015)

I absolutely love your photography skills! The photos are so crisp and clear


----------



## KatieToth (Jun 25, 2015)

Oh my.. what a handsome boy


----------



## JMJ (Nov 18, 2015)

what a beautiful boy! Some of those photos are frame worthy I think!


----------



## annabirdie (Jul 3, 2015)

Beautiful pictures!


----------

